
Show HN: RemoteLeads, email-based aggregator for remote projects posted anywhere - anon1094
https://remoteleads.io/
======
anon1094
Hey HN, I'm Derick the creator of RemoteLeads (along with harbind).

Our biggest dilemma as remote freelancers was always finding good remote jobs
and projects when we needed the work. We found what works best is finding
leads posted on various places on the internet like forums, social media,
various job boards, Slack and Discord channels, and contacting clients
directly.

We built RemoteLeads to make it easy for remote developers and freelancers to
get access to these leads without wasting hours every day searching for them.

Why we built this:

1\. There's too many job boards to keep track of. 2\. Remote jobs and projects
are also posted on job boards that are not specifically remote. 3\. Current
freelance sites like UpWork and Freelancer are bidding wars for developers.
4\. There's a lot more remote jobs and projects scattered across the internet
than we originally thought. 5\. Many developers are looking for specific type
of work (only part-time for example), and sorting to find exactly what you
want as a developer is a mission.

For all the folks here on Hacker News, make sure you use the discount code
_25percent_off_hackernews_ for 25% off your first month.

